# First time in the ring



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Good Job! When is your next show?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Great job! I miss showing. Are you going to the Mobile trial this fall? I am tentatively considering it.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Need fix the down problem and his 'Give Mom a kiss on the face' front with the Recall (sure did get him a lot of laughs and 2pts off) before we enter again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job! Thanks for the grin with the "kiss mom on the face" bit!


----------



## Buster24 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, a 194 for the first time in the ring?!?! Busters first time in novice he go about a 74 I think! I wa so mad, he did so good when we practiced, then he steppe into the ring and his brain unplugged. 
Congradulations!


----------



## Buster24 (Apr 14, 2011)

Aww sorry about the long down! Buster did that once when they were doing recalls in a different ring, the handler said "come" and there went Buster's perfect score well, im sure it happens to everyone sooner or later, but theres always other shows.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats! Casey is my "Novice A" guy, and I think a 194 is a wonderful start for the two of you! Great stuff...and good luck with those groups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !! 194 with a 2nd place is very nice and kissing you on the face = priceless


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Buster24 said:


> Wow, a 194 for the first time in the ring?!?! Busters first time in novice he go about a 74 I think! I wa so mad, he did so good when we practiced, then he steppe into the ring and his brain unplugged.
> Congradulations!


I'm with ya there, my first time in the ring resulted in a 171!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Had to unplug from the generator for awhile. Thanks for the congrat's. Last time I was in the ring was around 1999 with my Corgi. He was what made me say Goodbye to the OB ring. At a show (won't say where, I think they might still have it out for me LOL) the little darlin, got up on the down and started to walk to me but he put his nose to the ground and when he looked up he was a few people down from me. He turned to the line of dogs and the 'fun began'. He got every dog up!! Thank heaven the judge let everyone gather their senses and let them all re-do the long down, except the Corgi and I. I could have died and I wanted to kill the dog. Said I'd never go back in the ring.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Great job! I miss showing. Are you going to the Mobile trial this fall? I am tentatively considering it.


I'll let you know.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a fun show and sure glad to hear you made it through those scary storms.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats Cooki and Buzz! Great work!


----------

